# Ms Ray



## 14got (Sep 3, 2007)

ladies pray for ms Ray
it's about 8 days until she has another seizure
she has had seizures every 2 months to the day for the last 6 months
we're hoping we wont have to medicate 
we're on the borderline of frequency






Ms Ray , my four year old










just a year ago she could barely walk
now she runs everywhere


----------



## Xavier (Sep 3, 2007)

This is something that my parents had to handle with my youngest brother. It can be a scary thing to witness. I will be lifting Ray up in prayer.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 3, 2007)

Done!  I hope the cause and a cure come real soon for you all.  God Bless!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 3, 2007)

Ms Ray is precious. I pray to the heavenly Father, that Ms. Ray is touched by his healing powers, and enjoys her innocence and childhood with much happiness and health.  As we all touch and agree, God will hear our prayers.


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 4, 2007)

Father God, I come with tears in my eyes on behalf of this little girl.  Lord you know all about her and her family, and father I ask that you intervene and stop these seizures.  Lord I ask that your will be done and whatever good is to come out of this that you will get the glory.

Father touch Ray right now father as she slumber and sleeps, touch her mind and her body right now father.  Lord as I see the pictures of this child when things are well with her she has a smile and a joy and for that I say thank you.  

Lord you know why and if this is to be her ministry if she has to go through this in order to be a voice and a blessing to someone else, father give this family peace that surpasses all understanding, but if it be your will deliver her this day September 4, 2007, that she will never have another seizure again.  Lord I believe you can heal her completely.

Lord I seal this prayer in Jesus name AMEN.


----------



## 14got (Sep 4, 2007)

thank you ladies
your love for us brought tears to my eyes


----------



## alexstin (Sep 4, 2007)

Kei said:


> ladies pray for ms Ray
> *it's about 8 days until she has another seizure*
> she has had seizures every 2 months to the day for the last 6 months
> we're hoping we wont have to medicate
> ...



Done!  One thing I would ask though is that you  not declare the bolded over your precious one ever again. Your words have the power of death and life. Speak to her body(health, life, strength!), declare all the things you want to see come to past continuously in her life and pray in your heavenly prayer language if you've been filled with Holy Spirit.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sending prayers up for Ms Ray...


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 4, 2007)

You know that I am praying over here for that precious little girl and your family. God is working it out right now. I know Him to personally be a healer. He has it in control.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 4, 2007)

alexstin said:


> Done! One thing I would ask though is that you not declare the bolded over your precious one ever again. *Your words have the power of death and life. Speak to her body(health, life, strength!), declare all the things you want to see come to past continuously in her life and pray in your heavenly prayer language if you've been filled with Holy Spirit.*


 
ITA!  

Father God I come to you today thanking you for life and healing.  You are so wonderful and gracious Lord.  I thank you for blessing Kei and her husband with Ray.  I thank you for her outer and inner beauty.  I thank you for her fighting spirit.  I pray that no disease will stop her from being what you have ordained her to be.  May she bless everyone who she comes in contact with: teaching them about love, patience, understanding, and strength.  And as she reaches her teenage years, I pray that she will have a mighty testimony as to how You healed her.  In Jesus' name I pray.  Amen.


----------



## star (Sep 4, 2007)

Kei said:


> ladies pray for ms Ray
> it's about 8 days until she has another seizure
> she has had seizures every 2 months to the day for the last 6 months
> we're hoping we wont have to medicate
> ...



Anoint her three times a day with some blessed oil in Jesus name. Anoint her chest and forehead especially. We will be praying for her also that this attack will be destroyed in Jesus Name.


----------



## donna894 (Sep 4, 2007)

What a precious child!!  She and her whole family are in my prayers!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dear God, 

I come before you asking that you heal this beauty angel on Earth. Give her the strength to be a shining light for you Lord. Let her parents know that to God be the glory that its all going to work out, however you see fit. God I speak strength and peace into this family. We love you Lord and we thank you for what you have already done regarding this situation. You have it all under control dear God. 

In Jesus name I pray, 

Amen


----------



## 14got (Sep 4, 2007)

alexstin said:


> Done! One thing I would ask though is that you not declare the bolded over your precious one ever again. Your words have the power of death and life. Speak to her body(health, life, strength!), declare all the things you want to see come to past continuously in her life and pray in your heavenly prayer language if you've been filled with Holy Spirit.


 

Thank you so much
will do


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

What can make us whole again...nothing but the Blood of Jesus...
O' precious is the flow that makes our hearts as white as snow
No other fount' I know; nothing but the Blood of Jesus...

In this we know, Father God who art in Heaven. We thank you for this beautiful life whom you have given to Kei and her family to love.  Enrich every part of her being to be healed and cleared of all manner of sickness and disease. You promised in your word, that you are the Lord who healeth us and that none of these diseases you would put upon us. 

We thank you and bow humble hearts before you in loving prayer for this little angel "Ray" and any others like her.  Be she healed in the name of the Lord Jesus' Christ. Amen and Amen.

There is a 'Balm' in Gilead...His name is Jesus our Lord and Savior. :heart2:


----------



## golden bronze (Sep 5, 2007)

You said in your Word Father, that the effective prayers of a righteous man avail much. We come to you today, as one body, on behalf of this beloved little girl.We come to you not in our own power, but by the holiness of Jesus, by whom we are saved, praying that our prayers avail. 

We praise you, even in our troubles. We uplift you, even in the struggle. 


 Jesus said Talitha Cumi, which meant "little girl I say to you arise." I ask that you touch this girl. Bind all that the evil one means to harm her, and use it for your good and your will. Touch this precious child with the annointing, so that she may be a Ray of Light to the world, a city on a hill that shines before all. 

We love you, God. We trust you to do the impossible. Heal this child if it is your will. We know that you can. Demonstrate your glory, Lord so that others may see Ray as a testimony to you. 

In Jesus name we pray, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

golden bronze said:


> You said in your Word Father, that the effective prayers of a righteous man avail much. We come to you today, as one body, on behalf of this beloved little girl.We come to you not in our own power, but by the holiness of Jesus, by whom we are saved, praying that our prayers avail.
> 
> We praise you, even in our troubles. We uplift you, even in the struggle.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful prayer to which I totally agree and add my faith to it 1000-fold.

"Talitha Cumi"....

"A Ray of Light"

Golden words set in Bronze...  

To God be the Glory.


----------



## 14got (Sep 5, 2007)

thank you soo much
I feeling better
I WILL not let the spirit of fear keep me down any longer


She is a testimony
my baby has come sooo far
I thank GOD for the healing


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

Kei said:


> thank you soo much
> I feeling better
> I WILL not let the spirit of fear keep me down any longer
> 
> ...


We love you Kei...


----------



## 14got (Sep 6, 2007)

awwh I love ya'll too ( I'm country)

I have been asking for prayer for her on here since I found out she HAD issues that was almost 3 years ago.

I have had ladies prayer for us ,emailing me, and call offering support.  The support that my friend and extended people can't seem to offer. All they would say was she was spoiled and that I should beat her.
erplexedwhy you beat a child that can't talk for crying.
I'm really grateful that I have this support.
she's calling me Keisha again  we're gonna have to work on that


----------



## 14got (Sep 20, 2007)

My baby's doing great
she talking even more
thank you ladies


----------



## alexstin (Sep 20, 2007)

Kei said:


> My baby's doing great
> she talking even more
> thank you ladies



That is WONDERFUL!!Thanks for the update.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Kei 

I'm glad your little shining star is doing well.


----------



## 14got (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks ladies
it means alot to me


----------



## melodee (Sep 20, 2007)

Kei,

I prayed for little Ray.  I'm so glad God is working it out for her.  Stay strong.


----------



## TinyT (Sep 20, 2007)

I just prayed a prayer too, that the Holy Spirit just keep her health in perfect peace.  I also pray for your family's strength to push through these times.  Be blessed.


----------



## 14got (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you melodee and tracyannette
I'm happy for her


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Kei. I prayed for Ray about three nights ago. If you have faith and step out on His Word, your daughter will be healed.

"But he was wounded for our transgressions, bruised for our iniquity and by *his stripes we are healed."*

*This is what His word says, which will not return void.  Your daughter is healed in Jesus name.*


----------



## good2uuuu (Sep 25, 2007)

Kei said:


> My baby's doing great
> she talking even more
> thank you ladies



That's wonderful news! I just saw the post today, so I'm glad she is doing well.


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 26, 2007)

Praying for her and your family.


----------



## 14got (Sep 26, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> Hey Kei. I prayed for Ray about three nights ago. If you have faith and step out on His Word, your daughter will be healed.
> 
> "But he was wounded for our transgressions, bruised for our iniquity and by *his stripes we are healed."*
> 
> *This is what His word says, which will not return void. Your daughter is healed in Jesus name.*


 

God hasn't brought her this far to fail us now. Thank you so much.
sometimes I let negativity blind me to the blessings we have.  Thank you all


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 27, 2007)

How did I miss this?  She is such a cutie pie, I will make sure to keep her in my prayers. Q


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so glad that your little sweetheart is doing better. That is such a blessing.


----------



## 14got (Oct 24, 2007)

Still healthy
thank you ladies


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2007)

Kei said:


> Still healthy
> thank you ladies


Praise God, Kei... 

I'm so happy to hear this.  Give your baby girl a great big hug from us.   We love her and we love you too...   

Hugs and blessings...


----------



## 14got (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks
I can feel the love and love ya'll
I appreciate every prayer and well wish on our behalf


----------



## shalom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm still keeping her in my prayers.  Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## 14got (Jun 17, 2008)

Update
I can't believe it, it's been almost a year

I'm so happy for her


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> I can't believe it, it's been almost a year
> 
> I'm so happy for her


 
That's great news!!!


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> I can't believe it, it's been almost a year
> 
> I'm so happy for her


 

This is good to hear. Keeping Ms. Ray in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 17, 2008)

What a testimony! Glad that all is well.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad to hear that Ms. Ray is doing well. Continue to be blessed.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jun 17, 2008)

God is good. I'm so happy for Ms Ray. She is such an angel!


----------



## 14got (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you ladies
I always receive pms asking for updates 
I wanted to share the good news


----------



## FRO-EVER 21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ms Ray is so precious. I am glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## 14got (Sep 25, 2008)

Update
We had another visit @ children's hospital today
the dr's surprised at all the goals she has met
She Doesn't need surgery
she was so happy to hear the dr say that she jumped up and started dancing

I didn't want to go because I couldn't bare to hear any bad news
we will continue to go every 6-8 months for check ups

I thank God for every trial
I am a stronger person because of it
I hope we can be an inspiration to other families


----------



## LiberianGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

This is good news..continue to trust God and be blessed


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> We had another visit @ children's hospital today
> the dr's surprised at all the goals she has met
> She Doesn't need surgery
> ...


 GOD WORKS THINGS OUT!
Ms. Ray is WELL on her way to being free of all the Doctors, testing, etc.
Praise the Lord!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Sep 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> We had another visit @ children's hospital today
> the dr's surprised at all the goals she has met
> She Doesn't need surgery
> ...


 
Praise God!!!


----------



## Farida (Sep 26, 2008)

I will pray for her.


----------



## Casarela (Sep 28, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> ITA!
> 
> Father God I come to you today thanking you for life and healing.  You are so wonderful and gracious Lord.  I thank you for blessing Kei and her husband with Ray.  I thank you for her outer and inner beauty.  I thank you for her fighting spirit.  I pray that no disease will stop her from being what you have ordained her to be.  May she bless everyone who she comes in contact with: teaching them about love, patience, understanding, and strength.  And as she reaches her teenage years, I pray that she will have a mighty testimony as to how You healed her.  In Jesus' name I pray.  Amen.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## springbreeze (Sep 28, 2008)

> alexstin said:
> 
> 
> > Done! *One thing I would ask though is that* *you not declare the bolded over your precious one ever again*. Your words have the power of death and life. *Speak to her body(health, life,* *strength!), declare all the things you want to see come to past* *continuously in her life and pray in your heavenly prayer language if you've been filled with Holy Spirit.*


 

ita.........to the bolded



> Father God I come to you today thanking you for life and healing. You are so wonderful and gracious Lord. I thank you for blessing Kei and her husband with Ray. I thank you for her outer and inner beauty. I thank you for her fighting spirit. I pray that no disease will stop her from being what you have ordained her to be. May she bless everyone who she comes in contact with: teaching them about love, patience, understanding, and strength. And as she reaches her teenage years, I pray that she will have a mighty testimony as to how You healed her. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


...................amen and amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> We had another visit @ children's hospital today
> the dr's surprised at all the goals she has met
> She Doesn't need surgery
> ...


 
  Kei, I am so happy to hear this.  I'm dancing too right along with Ms Ray.... God's angel of love and life and light.  

You know what?  God has truly given your baby girl, a wonderful and loving mother........'You' Kei.   You are so faithful and caring.  What a treasure and a gift you are.   

Here's something for you, whenever you think of the doctor visits.

"I will not fear evil tidings, (for) my heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord."  

(paraphrased / personalized from Psalm 112)

I love you precious sister.... and Ms Ray.  You will never have anything to fear.


----------



## 14got (Oct 2, 2008)

oo thank you shimmie
I means alot to me
I appreciate all the prayers and encouragement


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

You have my Prayers! I hope they find a cure for this, I know it is hard on you as a mother to see your child go through that!


----------



## 14got (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you SB
I really don't think about it much until I have to take her to the dr
when I stop comparing her to others it was like a weight was lifted off my shoulders


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> Update
> I can't believe it, it's been almost a year
> 
> I'm so happy for her



God is good and this is good to hear! She has to grow up and give face like her mama! hehe


----------

